# Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti



## Norweger2000 (20. Februar 2016)

Moin,

Ich hatte mich im Dezember auf die HDS Geräte eingeschossen,
Nun kommt mit der Elite Ti Serie, eine Serie die ich vom Papier erstmal nicht wesentlich schlechter, aber deutlich preiswerter finde.

Leider gibt es weder im Netz noch in den Läden momentan die Möglichkeit beide zu vergleichen.

Bisher fehlt mir beim Ti nur der 2. SD kartenschacht.... Hat jemand von euch nähere Informationen oder mal ne vergleich Möglichkeit gehabt ?

Ich nutze leihboote und habe keinen E-Motor den ich mit dem Echo koppeln kann, etc.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Fishmap (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Hallo Norweger,

du has recht, die scheinen den HDS Geräten kaum etwas nach zu stehen, gesicherte Daten bezüglich lauffähigkeit mittels Reefmaster gefertigtigter Karten gibt es leider noch nicht. Die Performance soll etwas geriger sein und Structure Scan HD ist wohl nicht drin. Ansonsten kann man nichts sagen, mit dem Totalscangeber ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 

Gruß R


----------



## Norweger2000 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Struktur Scan 3 D macht bei den ganzen Kabeln auf Leihbooten aus meiner Sicht eh keinen Sinn....


----------



## Ammon (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Guten Tag,

möglicherweise eine dumme Frage, aber ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Elite 5 Ti und Elite 7 Ti tatsächlich nur die Größe?

Bei Überfliegen der Eigenschaften in der Beschreibung von Schlageter konnte ich nun zunächst keine Unterschiede erkennen.

Auch ist mir noch nicht genau klar, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Down-Scan Geber und einem Total-Scan Geber ist.

Wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!

Danke und Grüße


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Moin

Ja ist nur die größe verschieden,rest ist somit gleich wie beim 7er.

Totalscangeber ist dafür gedacht damit du Side Scan nutzen kannst,ohne Totalscangeber geht Side S.nicht und Downscan auch nicht.

Schliesst man nun nen normalen Geber an,kann man nur das normale Echobild nutzen.

#h


----------



## Ammon (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Vielen Dank! 

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ein Echolot in dieser Klasse ohne Total-Scan Geber keinen Sinn ergibt?


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Kann man so nicht sagen,der eine möchte Side S.und Down S.der andere sagt brauch ich nicht.

Aber im grunde hast du recht,wer nur ein normales Echo brauch,muss nicht unbedingt viel geld ausgeben.Es gibt auch was für wenig Kohle und trotzdem taugen die was.


Wenn man sich aber schon "High End" gönnt dann sollte nicht unbedingt an 200€ gespart/geknausert werden,dann lieber noch bißchen sparen und dafür dann vernünftig.

Wer ein Echo nur 2-3 mal im Jahr brauch,der sollte sich evtl.die teure anschaffung überlegen und sich für diese Zeit eins leihen oder halt kein teures kaufen (es sei man hat zuviel geld) aber wie gesagt das muss jeder selber wissen.

|wavey:


----------



## Ammon (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Gibt es den Total-Scan Geber auch mit Saugnapf o.ä.?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, läuft das ja über Schrauben und ich weiß nicht ob die Eigentümer von Leihbooten so glücklich sind wenn ich da den Akkuschrauber zücke


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Also mit den Handelsüblichen wird es schwer da der 30cm lang ist und bißchen was wiegt,aber wenn du nicht zwei linke hände hast baut man sich hier

:M8cAAOSwwE5WZYt1" target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-x-Doppel-Saugheber-12cm-Glasheber-Gummisauger-Satz-Saugnapf-Halter-Glassauger-/261100563031?hash=item3ccace6a57:M8cAAOSwwE5WZYt1


nen Geber dran und bei glatten Oberflächen reisst man dieses auch nicht mehr so einfach ab.

|wavey:


----------



## Ammon (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Gute Idee!

Danke für die Infos


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Dafür nicht,ist nicht meine Idee.Im Wallerforum hat mal jemand auf bestellung aus diesen Fensterhebern Geberhalter gebaut.

Kann man auch für andere Zwecke entfremden nicht nur als Geberhalter.

#h


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Habe letzte Woche bei insight Genieses geschaut, bisher kann man
Das Ti als Modell nicht auswählen.... Oder ich habe es nicht gefunden#c


----------



## Heikuuu (7. März 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

ganz unten steht im Dropdownmenü Ti, ichkonnte es auswählen.

grüsse...


----------



## Norweger2000 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen 3 VS. Elite Ti*

Danke für die Info!!!


----------

